# Classifieds title suggestion



## vampiregenocide (Oct 10, 2009)

It would be cool if every for sale/trade thread etc had the initials of the country of origin in the name e.g. FS : Ibanez RG7420 - UK

I know some people do this, but it would be cool if everyone did as there is nothing more disappointing than seeing a guitar for sale that I want, and then seeing its for sale in Australia etc. It would make it easier if you are looking for more local buys.

Just a suggestion


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2009)

We had a similar suggestion for country flags but I think it'd be something Alex would have to implement

This kind of suggestion is more just a common courtesy one and I don't think you can change the title after it's posted so mods would have to edit them as well


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 10, 2009)

Why not just a tag like the orange FS/WTB tags? you could select it when you make the thread.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 11, 2009)

[brokenrecord]Good idea but only Alex can impliment it so it's not gonna happen[/brokenrecord]


----------



## El Caco (Oct 11, 2009)

I think he is just saying everyone should add it themselves, good idea  but good luck convincing people to do it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 11, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> [brokenrecord]Good idea but only Alex can impliment it so it's not gonna happen[/brokenrecord]



Ah shit I forgot about that :/



s7eve said:


> I think he is just saying everyone should add it themselves, good idea  but good luck convincing people to do it



What about making it part of the guidelines?


----------



## El Caco (Oct 11, 2009)

You mean those guidelines that everyone whinged about when we posted them, that we must remind people about daily and have become a focus for trolls including a certain steroid abusing head whose life is so sad that even his own friends go out of their way to avoid him and so he has nothing better to do then create a million new accounts here and insult people or post ads not following the guidelines. let me think about it.....










































....No.  We have requested a number of improvements in the Marketplace including flags, we will just have to wait and hope Alex implements them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2009)

This would be a bit of a pain in the dick to implement, because the field used for FS/WTB is the same that would be need to be used for the country codes/flags. I'm not 100% sure actually if you can have two prefixes.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe not but the flags could easily be added to the thread Icons and then it would just be a case of selecting the flag for your country before posting.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 19, 2009)

The flag idea is just as cool, either way it would make it easier.


----------

